# Perl, Cgi ?



## Sebastian (22. Januar 2002)

Hab nen Apache Server mit PHP Modul und mySQL !

Wie kann ich einstellen das auch Perl und CGI Skripte auf dem laufen !

Könnte das jemadn ganz genau erklären ???


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. Januar 2002)

Hallo Sebastian,

dazu musst du dir erstmal ActivePerl herunterladen ( http://www.activeperl.com ). Anschließend musst du die httpd.conf-Datei modifizieren, u.z. musst du die Perl-Header hinzufügen. 

Evtl. kann ja jemand besagte Datei anhängen, da ich mit dem MS IIS arbeite, probiere es zumindestens.

Falls die Datei keiner hat, kannst du dir auch das Apache-Perl-PHP-Package von http://www.vogelgesang-berlin.de herunterladen und dir dort die httpd.conf-Datei angucken.

Viel Erfolg,


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (22. Januar 2002)

Eine weitere Möglichkeit sich eine Apache mit MySQL, PHP & Perl zu organisieren gibt es unter: http://www.phpgeek.com
Das dort angebotene Produkt "PHP-Triad" sollte Dir weiterhelfen. 

"Kurze" Erklärung: 
Du musst einen Perl-Interpreter zu Deinem Apache hinzuinstallieren. Sprich ActivePerl oder mod_perl (aber für Windows hab ich das noch nicht gesehen, zumindest nicht als alleiniges Paket).
In der Datei "httpd.conf" in Deinem Apache/conf Verzeichnis musst Du nun noch folgendes einfügen (die Sektion gibt es schon in der httpd.conf, musst nur noch das mit dem ScriptAlias hinzufügen):

```
#
# Aliases: Add here as many aliases as you need (with no limit). The format is 
# Alias fakename realname
#
<IfModule mod_alias.c>

    #
    # Note that if you include a trailing / on fakename then the server will
    # require it to be present in the URL.  So "/icons" isn't aliased in this
    # example, only "/icons/"..
    #
    Alias /icons/ "c:/apache/icons/"

    <Directory "c:/apache/icons">
        Options Indexes MultiViews
        AllowOverride None
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>

    #
    # ScriptAlias: This controls which directories contain server scripts.
    # ScriptAliases are essentially the same as Aliases, except that
    # documents in the realname directory are treated as applications and
    # run by the server when requested rather than as documents sent to the client.
    # The same rules about trailing "/" apply to ScriptAlias directives as to
    # Alias.
    #
    ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "c:/apache/cgi-bin/"

    #
    # "c:/apache/cgi-bin" should be changed to whatever your ScriptAliased
    # CGI directory exists, if you have that configured.
    #
    <Directory "c:/apache/cgi-bin">
        AllowOverride None
        Options None
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>

</IfModule>
# End of aliases.
```
 und unter dem Teil *<IfModule mod_mime.c>* müssen noch folgende Zeilen hinzu:

```
AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
    AddHandler cgi-script .pl
```

So, soweit ich informiert bin kannst Du auch ActivePerl sagen, er soll es in den Apache einbinden, kann aber für nichts garantieren!!!

Hoffe ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. Januar 2002)

Hallo digi,

ich habe die vermeintliche Lösung des Integrierens nicht genannt, weil sie bei mir noch nie funktioniert hat (mit unterschiedlichsten Apache-Versionen) ...


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (22. Januar 2002)

Bei mir hat es Anfangs auch nicht geklappt, aber nach ein paar Versuchen und vielen vielen Stunden des Testens und rumschraubens an der Konfiguration klappte es dann doch endlich mal.

Wollte nicht Hellknight ein Tutorial darüber schreiben???


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

@digi: Ich würde auf nichts warten, was ich nicht selbst in die Hand nehme. Etwas kommt beim Tut.schreiber dazwischen und schon wartet man selber. (Meine Persönliche Lebenserfahrung!)

P.S.: Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen!


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (22. Januar 2002)

@ArneE: Ich nehms Dir nicht persönlich! 

Also gut, dann versuch ich das selber mal, setze mir das Ziel: spätestens Samstag Abend um 20:00Uhr ist das Tutorial da!


----------

